# Feed my belly



## kevinfoto (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok..how do we make money in photography?!?


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 16, 2011)

kevinfoto said:
			
		

> Ok..how do we make money in photography?!?



Im like a magician...I never tell how I do my tricks


----------



## KmH (Jul 17, 2011)

kevinfoto said:


> Ok..how do we make money in photography?!?


By selling photographs.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 17, 2011)

kevinfoto said:


> Ok..how do we make money in photography?!?



Same as anything else in the world.
You sell a product or service.

How much money you make depends on the quality and demand for your product or service.


----------



## kevinfoto (Jul 17, 2011)

All true. I love photography and would love to make a living somehow. Still trying to find what kind of photos I want to take


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 17, 2011)

Until "you" figure out what you want, "you" will never achieve what want.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 17, 2011)

kevinfoto said:


> I love photography and would love to make a living somehow.



Says just about everyone who owns a camera...:lmao:


----------



## KmH (Jul 17, 2011)

Hopefully you love business/marketing/promotion/salesmanship too, because those too are key skills you'll need for making money from your photography.


----------



## kevinfoto (Jul 17, 2011)

True. I need way better business skills. The artistic side comes easy but business is terrible


----------



## dnavarrojr (Jul 17, 2011)

Or a partner...


----------



## kevinfoto (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes. A partner is a good idea


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 17, 2011)

kevinfoto said:


> Still trying to find what kind of photos I want to take


Considering that your goal is to make money, you should concentrate on pictures that sell well (to people with lots of money).


----------



## orljustin (Jul 17, 2011)

kevinfoto said:


> Ok..how do we make money in photography?!?



Sell your camera.


----------



## kevinfoto (Jul 18, 2011)

Haha


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Jul 18, 2011)

stock up on ramen noodles and peanut butter...


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 18, 2011)

kevinfoto said:
			
		

> Yes. A partner is a good idea



lol a partner is usually a BAD idea when FIRST starting a business. Its hard enough to turn a profit by yourself, let alone splitting it with another person.  I've never witnessed first hand, but just heard soooo many horror stories. (ruined friendships/fist fights/hospital trips, businesses gone under, ect...ect...ect...)


----------

